# Char and babies



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Char is a marked agouti from a tri litter, the father is Penuche, a marked satin black-eyed yellow. These cuties are about five weeks old now.


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

awww, i love that u always have such an array of colours, it must really try ure patience each time waiting for them to fur up :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes, the anticipation is delicious! At least the colors show relatively quickly, so the anticipation is quickly rewarded. I love having mixed litters as you never know just quite what you'll see.

Here are some new pix of Marmalady, her older girls and the young ones"


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Marmalady sure has an interesting range of bubs!! They are gorgeous.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! I love litters that have diversity. I'll get back to the blazing hot orange selves soon enough; for now, these are just fine.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are a few of the younger babies:


----------



## Forevermice (Mar 1, 2011)

Your mice babies are gorgous I want oneXD I'm saving up for mice currently I love this forum to see the different colors and such. You've done a good job they are beyond cute.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you so much!


----------

